# Ways to end recession?



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Anyone aware of any policies the government have set in motion to help end the recession?

All other ideas welcome, economy type exam tomorrow and lost for ideas.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

In April 2010 they increased the interest rate for those earning over 150k to 50% however I think this is dropping again to 45% this year, it used to be 40% before that


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Shoot all politicians and let the people run the country, all politicians are liars and crooks.

That should get you about 98% :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quantitate easing , buying up debt also transport progects but none of them are working well


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Drag some of the work-shy out of their cosy houses and put them to work doing what all the foreign labourers are doing!! that way the cash stays in the UK and the jobs wont be there for the foreigners, 

And before anyone gets on their high horse about racism etc, I've no problem with foreigners coming here and finding work, if they can do it, and send money home, how come we've so many "unemployed" that cant find work?? or cant "afford" to take lower paid work!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Make everyone who is old enough to retire retire on a good pension and that will open up loads of jobs for the unemployed. Yes they will pay out alot on pensions but then save money on benefits and have the added bonus of tax and ni coming back in to the system. 

As well as random drug tests on benefits you fail you get nothing or reduced benefits


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Reverse interest rates for a period of 6 months.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

The Bank of England will not admit it, but they have been encouraging Financial Repression to inflate away the debt.
This is the process of high inflation and low interest rates to give a negative return on savings and investments.

In layman's terms this is stealing money from people with pensions and savings to make government and personal debt, disappear via inflation..


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

oh, and they've relaxed the planning laws on house extensions.

In my opinion the way to end the recession is to stop propping up house prices, let them crash as they should be doing, reduce benefits and cut all taxes...but then I'm a nasty right wing capitalist [email protected]


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Government buy up debt by issuing bonds , get banks to lend more , lowering corporation Tax all not working. They just gave a knighthood to the guy in charge of Financial services Authority when the banks failed he was blamed by MP's as doing a poor job he was shifted out with big payment and away he went to big paid job at Barcays gad I don't bank with them as he is a waking liabiity


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

This is an old joke that was circulating a while back but still find it amusing...

Dear Mr. Cameron,

Please find below my suggestion for fixing the UK ‘s economy.

Instead of giving billions of pounds to banks that will squander the money on lavish parties and unearned bonuses, use the following plan.

You can call it the Patriotic Retirement Plan:

There are about 10 million people over 50 in the work force.
Pay them £1 million each severance for early retirement with the following stipulations:

1) They MUST retire.
Ten million job openings – unemployment fixed

2) They MUST buy a new British car.
Ten million cars ordered – Car Industry fixed

3) They MUST either buy a house or pay off their mortgage -
Housing Crisis fixed

4) They MUST send their children and grandchildren to school/college/university -
Crime rate fixed

5) They MUST buy £100 WORTH of alcohol and tobacco a week …..

And there’s your money back in duty/tax etc

It can’t get any easier than that!

P.S. If more money is needed, have all members of parliament pay back their falsely claimed expenses and second home allowances
If you think this would work, please tell George Osborne to implement it immediately.

Also………..
Put pensioners like me in jail and the criminals in nursing homes or geriatric hospital wards.
This way the pensioners would have…………….
Access to showers, hobbies and companionship.
They’d receive unlimited free dental and medical treatment, wheelchairs etc. and they’d receive money instead of paying it out.
They would have constant video monitoring, so they could be helped instantly, if they fell, or needed assistance.
Bedding would be washed twice a week, and all clothing would be ironed and returned to them.
A guard would check on them every 20 minutes and bring meals and snacks to their room.
They would have family visits in a suite built for that purpose.
They would have access to a library, gym, spiritual counselling, swimming pool and adult education.
Simple clothing, shoes, slippers, PJ’s and legal aid would be free, on request.
Private, secure rooms, with an outdoor exercise yard, and gardens.
Each OAP would have a PC, a TV, radio and daily phone calls.
There would be a ‘board of directors’ to hear complaints, and the guards would have a code of conduct that would be strictly adhered to.

On the other hand………………………………..
The criminals would get cold food, be left alone and unsupervised for most of the time. Lights off at 8pm, and showers once a week. Live in a tiny room in a nursing home and pay £600.00 per week, and have no hope of ever getting out.
Isn’t that fair exchange?

Think about this (another point of contention):

COWS
Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that, during the mad cow epidemic, our brilliant Civil Service could track a single cow, born in Appleby almost three years previously, right to the stall where she slept in the county of Cumbria? – they even tracked her calves to their stalls!
But they are apparently unable to locate any of the (estimated) 430,000 illegal immigrants wandering around our country. Maybe we should give each of them a cow.

That’s all for now, Mr. Cameron.


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> In April 2010 they increased the interest rate for those earning over 150k to 50% however I think this is dropping again to 45% this year, it used to be 40% before that


I think you mean the INCOME TAX rate, not the interest rate.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

matttnt1 said:


> I think you mean the INCOME TAX rate, not the interest rate.


Besides, the 50% tax rate was introduced by Labour in the 2009 budget


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Tax needs to be lowered, people will work harder and thrive in business if they can keep more of the money that they earn.It worked in Hong Kong.Pensions need a massive overhaul, they are going to be the single greatest drain on government in years to come as people live much longer.All the forces will have to work until they are older (if fit) as paying pensions to perfectly able people in their 40's is not going to be an option.Police also, I know a few who are coming up to retirement at 5o who are extremely fit and more than capable of doing their job for a good few years yet ( I think this is going to change anyway).Long term benefits for the unemployed need to be slashed, as do some other benefits.
My wife works in payroll, it's amazing how many of the staff are suddenly fit again and come back to work just as their sick pay runs out, it would be the same with benefits, if they knew they were coming to an end they would find a job, it's that simple in most cases.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The value of houses is too high. 

Too many people have too much of their money going into their house and not spending it on other goodies to keep other market ticking over.


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

The following came across my desk the other day. It is in regards to United States problems. It may have started out as a political joke of some kind, but it is starting to make sense.
I have since wondered how Canada, United Kingdom and many other countries would stack up using this same analogy?

Here is a good analogy of the size and impact of the US Fiscal "Cliff" 
Lesson # 1: 
* U.S. Tax revenue: $2,170,000,000,000 
* Federal budget: $3,820,000,000,000 
* New debt: $1,650,000,000,000 
* National debt: $14,271,000,000,000 
* Recent budget cuts: $38,500,000,000 

Let's now remove 8 zeros and pretend it's a household budget: 
* Annual family income: $21,700 
* Money the family spent: $38,200 
* New debt on the credit card: $16,500 
* Outstanding balance on the credit card: $142,710 
* Total budget cuts so far: $38.50 

Got It ??.......OK now, 

Lesson # 2: 
Here's another way to look at the Debt Ceiling that the US Congress is currently wrestling with: 
Let's say, You come home from work and find there has been a sewer backup in your neighborhood....and your home has sewage all the way up to your ceilings. What do you think you should do ......Raise the ceilings, or remove the ****?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

we can't get out of long term recession unless we default on the debt. 
there is simply too much debt in the system than there is currency (most of the world has a debt based fiat currency).
government is waaaay too big as is the entitlement/benefit system.

no amount of tax increase is going to make much long term difference.

I'd recommend watching Peter Schiff defends the 1% occupy wall street, Mike Maloney and various Ron Paul videos on YouTube :thumb:


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

rcwilson said:


> Anyone aware of any policies the government have set in motion to help end the recession?
> 
> All other ideas welcome, economy type exam tomorrow and lost for ideas.....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Still thinking its a hard one  is that one of the questions in the exam, because you may run out of time thinking of an answer for it. :lol::lol:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> Reverse interest rates for a period of 6 months.


I think we effectively have 'real' negative interest rates (inflation is higher than interest on savings).
I think that will be a terrible idea in the long term, as it destroys capital (savings) which people need to do more of, and it will push up prices even more (higher inflation).


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

willwander said:


> oh, and they've relaxed the planning laws on house extensions.
> 
> *In my opinion the way to end the recession is to stop propping up house prices, let them crash as they should be doing, reduce benefits and cut all taxes...but then I'm a nasty right wing capitalist [email protected]*.


I'm with you 100%!

Unfortunately capitalism is getting all of the blame, but we haven't had true free-market capitalism in years (of if all in my lifetime).

The best policy the government can do is do nothing. They just seem to make is worse in the long term. Just let the free-market come to an equilibrium naturally instead of this manipulation. 
It won't be pretty (there will be bankruptcy, defaults etc), but it's the best long term.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rather than trying to persuade the ankhs to lend more by giving them access to cheap money why not give taxpayers free money - easily done - just don't deduct income tax for a couple of months.

This would put extra money straight into taxpayers pockets, avoid giving money to non-earners and would be proportionate to people's incomes

Most people would spend that additional income, injecting cash straight into the economy and hopefully kick start things for the better

I know if I got a £1000 windfall I'd spend most of it pretty much immediately


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cut the price of fuel. EVERYTHING becomes cheaper AND people have more money in their pockets. We can spend more and get more, everyone is happier and more confident in chances and opportunity, boom. And all from one little tax change


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Cut the price of fuel. EVERYTHING becomes cheaper AND people have more money in their pockets. We can spend more and get more, everyone is happier and more confident in chances and opportunity, boom. And all from one little tax change


The thing is even if fuel prices went down no one would put there prices down. 
I see what your saying tho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hasan1 said:


> The thing is even if fuel prices went down no one would put there prices down.
> I see what your saying tho


Fair point lol. Ok so do that and make everyone else be honest :lol:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

It will never end


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

cypukas said:


> It will never end


Agreed!!!

Things will never go back to how they were 5/6 years ago


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

inponderable.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Run Aa £120bn deficit for the next 10 years to prop up the banks then default.

Hang on, that's Gideon's cunning plan... 


Only 2nd gen. immigrants should receive benefits :thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Export the debt


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

In answer to the OP's original question, quantitative easing is something to look for.

In general terms the benefit system needs a major reform to encourage work and not discourage it as it does at the moment.

The reason so many foreign workers are here is that they are happy to do the jobs that a lot of uk people wont do, (washing cars in the cold for £5.00 a go).


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

drop the price of fuel for petrol and diesel to £1 a ltr. That will cure the problem overnight. Businesses will have the money to employ staff and invest, consumers will have the money to spend money, food prices will go down due to the lorries fuel bills been quartered, It will boost moral for everyone, Pretty much everything revolves around fuel prices. They cut that then they cut the problem.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> drop the price of fuel for petrol and diesel to £1 a ltr. That will cure the problem overnight. Businesses will have the money to employ staff and invest, consumers will have the money to spend money, food prices will go down due to the lorries fuel bills been quartered, It will boost moral for everyone, Pretty much everything revolves around fuel prices. They cut that then they cut the problem.


I believe this also, 20+p per litre knocked people would have more disposable income, however doesn't help get rid of government debt but would get spending going.


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

all I can say is guy fawks didn't do the job right


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> I believe this also, 20+p per litre knocked people would have more disposable income, however doesn't help get rid of government debt but would get spending going.


I spend a small fortune a year on fuel and this would help me massively. Maybe not to splash out but to possibly invest more for my future or save for a mortgage. It really would help. Iam very carefull with my money, i save what i can, iam self employed so every penny is spent carefully. I believe if they reduced the fuel to £1 the growth they would recieve in income tax and vat on products would easily outway the loss of of pence on the fuel cut because thats the problem, people who dont have money and are stretched to the limit and people who have money dont want to spend it or invest just incase everything goes **** up again.

oh and just to add. I once watched a news programme with an interview with Mr Cameron. The interviewer asked him about his wealth and that do you think its contradicting to be cutting taxes and asking for more. Camoren then replied with a rye smile on his face and said " yes it is true i have a substantial wealth, and i have a large estate, but the fact of the matter is that this has to be done" Fair enough he was probably born into the estate, but how the feck can someone with that wealth run the country. He should work for free or his wages and benifit goes to heat some homes for the elderly.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I spend a small fortune a year on fuel and this would help me massively. Maybe not to splash out but to possibly invest more for my future or save for a mortgage. It really would help. Iam very carefull with my money, i save what i can, iam self employed so every penny is spent carefully. I believe if they reduced the fuel to £1 the growth they would recieve in income tax and vat on products would easily outway the loss of of pence on the fuel cut.


I am the same, work on the basis of spend a bit save a bit and as I'm currently in the process of saving my deposit up, it would help me tremendously knocking it down to around 1-1.10 a litre of would save me £500-£600 a year not loads but make a difference.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Publically execute people like this









Charge people a £1 to come watch.
Money in via ticket sales, plus we don't have to house and feed the animals.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

now thats the kind of thinking we need in government. not some soft skinned pansy only interested in his corporation and his mates coroporations.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry if this has gone off topic


----------

